# Capturing GoToSeminar



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I am going to "attend" a seminar next week that is being distributed through GoToSeminar.

I want to capture the video on my Mac so I can play it back later. Anyone have any idea how to do this with software on the Mac or freeware? I could use a PC if I have to.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> I am going to "attend" a seminar next week that is being distributed through GoToSeminar.
> 
> I want to capture the video on my Mac so I can play it back later. Anyone have any idea how to do this with software on the Mac or freeware? I could use a PC if I have to.


This should answer your question, and show you how to do it. And what you may need to download.

Recording GoToMeeting, GoToWebinar or GoToTraining sessions on your Mac Â« Are you being served?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> This should answer your question, and show you how to do it. And what you may need to download.
> 
> Recording GoToMeeting, GoToWebinar or GoToTraining sessions on your Mac Â« Are you being served?


Thanks.

I think I found the software I needed. I went to see how much Camtasia cost and if it works on the Mac and found they have a free, for home use version called Debut. I did a quick test and I think it will work, but I need to figure out how to configure it so the video looks good. It captures my screen, so I get the video and audio.


----------

